# Hydraulic under tailgate spreader to electric



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

I just bought a single axle medium duty dump truck and I am considering setting it up for snow removal and ice management. I already use a pickup and have work for the dump if I get it together but money is tight. I can get a couple used steel hydraulic spreaders for practically nothing other than needing some TLC. My truck doesn't have central hydraulics though. The dump bed runs off a air-shift PTO hyd. pump. I was told this type of hydraulic system is not ideal for running a spreader. Is this true or does anyone else do this? Also, has anyone converted a hydraulic type spreader to electric and if so how hard and expensive would it be? Trying to weigh my options. I'm even considering a liquid set-up at this point. Thanks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

bighornjd;847264 said:


> . I can get a couple used steel hydraulic spreaders for practically nothing other than needing some TLC. My truck doesn't have central hydraulics though. The dump bed runs off a air-shift PTO hyd. pump. I was told this type of hydraulic system is not ideal for running a spreader. Is this true or does anyone else do this?
> 
> Beyond not ideal, if it is not a constant duty pump it will not handle road use and will lock up.
> 
> Also, has anyone converted a hydraulic type spreader to electric and if so how hard and expensive would it be? Trying to weigh my options. I'm even considering a liquid set-up at this point. Thanks


Converting to electric would be very expensive, couple of motors a gear reduction unit (if you do not already have one) all the wiring harness and a control. You are looking at a thousand dollars for just the wiring. By the time you buy all the parts you need you would be close to the sale price of one of these.
http://www.saltdogg.com/Salt_Spreader/92440SSA.html


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

How about if I did this?

Use one of these:
http://http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200329758_200329758

And one of these:
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200338883_200338883

and running the necessary lines and fittings. The existing hydraulic resorvoir is like 15+ gallons so I could tie into it. My biggest concern is the power unit probably doesn't flow near enough however I have no idea what the motors on the spreader require. It's rated at 1.4 GPM at 1600psi. I know the flow would be more at lower pressure but how do I determine that? What flow rate and pressure do most spreaders need? If i could be set up for salting this year for under 1k I'd be happy. If I have to upgrade down the road that is understandable but for now i just need something that will work. I don't know if this is it or not. This would be to run the spreader only. I'm looking for a standalone type electric over hydraulic setup for a plow. I know the ease of use factor is pretty undesirable with this but I would be the one running it so I'm not to concerned with that. I am a pretty good operator and used to running junk things that require 3 feet 4 hands and lots of cussing to make work, lol.

Is this idea possible or am I still going to be stuck spending a lot more money?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Well you need one of thesehttp://www.northerntool.com/webapp/w...8883_200338883 regardless if you want to use hydraulic. As for the other thing:laughing: there is no free lunch.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

It says the page doesn't exist, not sure what you posted a link of... 

As for a free lunch, i know what you mean - I was hoping for at least fast food?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

bighornjd;848518 said:


> It says the page doesn't exist, not sure what you posted a link of...
> 
> As for a free lunch, i know what you mean - I was hoping for at least fast food?


I reposted your valve manifold link.


----------

